# Financial prep



## Oggie Badger (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm a personal finance writer and am interested in talking to preppers about how you're preparing financially. Do you invest any money in retirement savings? If not, what are you investing in?

For example, I've spoken with one man who has invested thousands of dollars in guns and ammo because that will always be a valuable commodity whereas food and money will only be valuable for a short period when it comes to bartering.

If any of you are interested in discussing how you're preparing financially, I'd love to talk to you.

Thanks in advance,

Oggie


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Are you curious for personal reasons of your own (i.e. your own prepping needs) or is there a sales pitch in the making?

Retirement is set and covered. I have enough in savings to cover at least 3 months and working to add more. I store cash around the house, which I'll increase as well. I don't believe in paying someone else to "manage" my finances.

PS: If you plan to truly join the community instead of just glean info, go make an intro in the introduction thread.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Die troll!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oggie Badger said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a personal finance writer and am interested in talking to preppers about how you're preparing financially. Do you invest any money in retirement savings? If not, what are you investing in?
> 
> ...


Just thousands?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What is it you want to know? Ask your questions.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Oggie Badger said:


> For example, I've spoken with one man who has invested thousands of dollars in guns and ammo because that will always be a valuable commodity


"Thousands in guns and ammo"... ha ha ha ha ha ... Feckless amateur


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Oggie Badger is online. We await your querstions....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Oggie Badger said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a personal finance writer and am interested in talking to preppers about how you're preparing financially.
> If any of you are interested in discussing how you're preparing financially, I'd love to talk to you.
> ...


Oh yes, yes, yes ...... finally someone like you has arrived! You have no idea how much I'd love to talk with YOU. Do you think we could meet sometime real soon? I have lots of questions and just cant seem to be able to reconcile the answers in my own head, at least not all by myself.

Do you like guns too?

Oh yea, before we agree to meet, I do have one more question ..... are we supposed to be preparing financially for something?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Only question asked was we we invest any money in retirement savings - yes. Answered.



Oggie Badger said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a personal finance writer and am interested in talking to preppers about how you're preparing financially. Do you invest any money in retirement savings? If not, what are you investing in?
> 
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, Oggie (if that's your real name), I'm already retired, and I don't need any help to spend my investments, my wife already has that job.

Thanks anyway,

sideKahr (not my real name)


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Oggie : take a very long walk off a very short pier . by the way very nice intro , you need to read the forum rules .just to let you know " Targetshooter " is my name .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Was this just some sales pitch? Why didn't you stick around?

Denton (my real name)


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm deep in debt, a lousy job, no retirement plans, no saved cash, no precious metals, just an old single shot shotgun and I smell bad.

But... I've got charisma!


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

My aunt's best friend's 3rd cousin makes $900 an hour working from home and just bought a brand new BMW. They said they have me covered financially. If that falls through some really friendly prince from Nigeria just emailed me and has offered to send me a couple million dollars just for helping them out with a money transfer. So I'm set.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I invest in Fire arms, ammo and parts for the same. next improving my location and the ability to grow food.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

I invest in lead any questions


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Already retired, no money left to invest.
Why no money left, you ask? Well, while I was still working my blue collar job, and since my wife is disabled and hasn't worked in 25 years, here's what we did with our money instead of investing it where we might lose our shirt (as we did in 2008) or wasting it on toys
1. paid off mortgage
2. bought 2 new pick up trucks, cash
3. made capital improvements to the property
4. bought powered tools and equipment to reduce my manual labor around the homestead (a chainsaw beats an axe, for sure)

Since we have not had a credit card in 30 years, and since we have no debt, we can get along on Social Security. No, we can't afford to go on a world cruise, but that is perfectly OK.


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

Oggie Badger said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a personal finance writer and am interested in talking to preppers about how you're preparing financially. Do you invest any money in retirement savings? If not, what are you investing in?
> 
> ...


How much you want? I have a buddy that his sister in laws cousin is looking to invest his nephews Bar mitzvah money. Its a win win situation Il take 10 off the top you take your cut sound good...........


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

I personally have thousands invested in wolf brand chili and toilet paper.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I invested in Wolf ammo! 7.62x39.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My ammo alone is worth more than my house. I live in a decent house. Enough information? 

Who knows, I might even be telling the truth. 

Probably not tho. 

But I might.


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

How far away from the campsite safe to bury feces???????


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Oggie ....... can't ya just feel the love? Me Too. Let's get together and do this again real soon.


----------

